# How is Browns Canyon?



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah, SUPing? Then there will plenty of rocks to smack your face on. Good luck with it.


----------



## jfritz (Jun 28, 2015)

Sounds awesome, guess i'll rethink going there. Any other ideas for a SUP?


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Stone bridge to Salida? Rocky in parts, you will want to get down onto the board, but lots of moving flat water.


----------



## Gaper (May 18, 2015)

Fished the Upper C this weekend Pumphouse to Rancho. Lots of SUPS, and the little wave trains looked like they would be pretty fun.


----------



## jfritz (Jun 28, 2015)

I did upper C from pumphouse to rancho last week. Definitely fun on a sup was thinking of trying something different this week. Might do it again tho.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

jfritz said:


> I did upper C from pumphouse to rancho last week. Definitely fun on a sup was thinking of trying something different this week. Might do it again tho.


The section from State Bridge or Twin Bridges (?) to Catamount would be particularly good for SUP. Just don't swim at the rapid at Catamount.


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

I see locals sup the Browns Canyon often enough. I don't think it would be a bad deal, just wear your elbow pads.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

jfritz said:


> Thinking about doing browns this Thursday or Friday, was wondering how it is at this level? Recently started doing standup so ill be doing it on a SUP. If anyone will be down that way this week and wants to shuttle let me know.


More people SUP Browns every year. I gave it a try last year in July and had a blast, until Raft Ripper that is... Stay off the left bank. Caught a fin and dumped, and proceeded to body wrap on a pointed chunk of blast Rock. Broke 3 ribs.


----------

